# Recommended red plant for newbie?



## Rose (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I'd like to lighten up my aquarium a bit through adding some colour. So I'm looking for a red plant with medium lightdemands, preferably something from Asia... oh, and I don't add co2, just ordinary fertlizer (Tropical Master Grow).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I would try L. Repens. Not sure how it would do without CO2 though.
C. Wendtti will work also.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Try Ludwiga ovalis, it's the probably the easiest red-plant from S.Asia...that's if your not interested in Crypts?


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanx for the quick replies. Crypts are definitely not banished from my aquarium, and I guess there would be more to choose from if I went for crypts?

Do you know if R. rotundifolia can manage without co2?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Alternanthera reineckii is indestructible.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Rose said:


> Do you know if R. rotundifolia can manage without co2?


This plant can manage with almost anything.


----------



## jebra (Sep 22, 2004)

I have R. rotundifolia in one of my non CO2 tanks and it grows fine.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Alternanthera is more bright red than Rotala. Real easy to grow and really stands out.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Alternanthera would probably be manageable in a non-CO2, med-light setup.

In a high-tech tank it can get out of control really quick as it puts out sideshoots like there's no tomorrow and the leaves can get up to 6" long! A simple accent specimen can quickly inhabit a major chunk of real estate! :shock:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Sunset hygro is VERY pink in new growth in my low light/no CO2 tank. It is actually much bushier and beautiful than in my high light tank where it tends to have long internodes.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

> Sunset hygro is VERY pink in new growth in my low light/no CO2 tank. It is actually much bushier and beautiful than in my high light tank where it tends to have long internodes.


why is that ? i have notice the same in my high light tank u would think it would stay shorter and bushier


----------

